# Minimum size tank for Red Devil and Buttikoferi?



## uncleholmes (May 10, 2010)

Just wondering the minimum size tank you would need to keep a Red Devil and Buttikoferi together. If I did do this I would get them at the same time and when they're young so they could grow up together.

Has anyone kept these two fish together?

Would you always need dithers?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm guessing a 180 at least but maybe an eight footer.


----------



## uncleholmes (May 10, 2010)

chrispyweld said:


> I'm guessing a 180 at least but maybe an eight footer.


Thank you for your suggestion. I was hoping I could get away with a 125 gallon for a Red Devil and Buttikoferi.

Could I put a Red Devil with a tankmate in a 125? If so, what tankmates would be good with a Red Devil in a 125?


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I would say unless it's a male then no. Red devils are hyper aggressive in mid sized tanks for some reson. I haven't even had a pair work out in a 125 with out apartial divider. I've had the best luck this way. Although if your fish are small enough when introduced to the tank you might get lucky with a few smaller tank mates like cons, or neets.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

You might be able to get away with it in a 125g, but it's not very likely. You can keep other fish with a RD in a 125g often times, with some luck. Follow these tips for the best chance of it working:
1) Try to get a female RD.
2) Choose other cichlids that are tough, but won't be seen as a rival by your RD. Your best bets here are smaller species like convicts, Salvini, JD's, etc. Also try to make sure that they are the same sex as your RD.
3) Consider non-cichlid tankmates. Often cichlids will be less aggressive towards them.

**All cichlids vary with their temperament, and RD's are no exception. My female RD (in my 125g) ignores most of her cichlid tankmates, but doesn't like the Synodontus catfish very much. But most of the ones I've had before were the opposite.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

My biggest RD is nutz, it doesn't like anything, when it was smaller my large GT kept this RD in check. IT's grown larger then the GT now & live by itself.
My 2nd RD is ok with fish smaller them him, I think it because they're not a threat to him.
I want to breed these two but am still unsure I want to risk it.
I have them in tanks next to each other for the time being.

My RD's don't like my Syno cat either, I don't know why.
I know my cat is bold & likes to push around fish it's size or bigger, but I find it strange that my bigger cichlids don't really care for my cat either, smaller cichlid like cons or fry are ok with the cat.
My pleco will put up a fight too.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Weird. My RD doesnt mind the smaller cichlids in the tank but it despises my syno's as well. lol


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Actually I should have clarified my post a little more. My RD doesn't like my Synodontus Pleurops. For some reason though, she completely ignores my Synodontus Eupterus...it can even swim right in front of her. The S. Pleurops on the other hand, must keep at least a couple of feet away from her...or there is a conflict (and the RD always wins).


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

oldcatfish said:


> Actually I should have clarified my post a little more. My RD doesn't like my Synodontus Pleurops. For some reason though, she completely ignores my Synodontus Eupterus...it can even swim right in front of her. The S. Pleurops on the other hand, must keep at least a couple of feet away from her...or there is a conflict (and the RD always wins).


Ahh, in my case i have a Syno Eupterus and they must be on the opposite side of the tank or else my RD would go offensive.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

My cat is a Synodontis euptera too.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

Usually with cichlids it is not a good idea to have just 2-will fight for dominance and usually the loser will get killed-no matter the size of the tank. I would go with 4-5 cichlids: maybe the others could be Salvini, Cuban, Pike, dont get anything like a Umbee or Dovii. Maybe even some SDs-and put a lot of caves.


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

had those two before in the same tank, with a quetzal. put in all together as juvies. grew up together. but when they matured, the RD dominated the tank and eventually eliminated the two


----------



## mastertks (May 27, 2010)

real good filtration!


----------



## uncleholmes (May 10, 2010)

I was at a fish store a while back and they had a Buttikoferi and Jaguar in a 75g tank. Both were about 5 inches. No problems at all.

In another 125g tank they had a Buttikoferi and Jaguar both about 10 inches. No problems at all.

At another fish store they had about 10 full grown Convicts, 2 medium sized Red Devils, a medium sized Jack Dempsey and two medium sized catfish all in a 40 gallon tank. No problems at all.

Fish stores always make it look so easy.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

They always do...
& when you get them home & try the same thing, all **** breaks loose.
Then you have to buy more fish. 
I'm going to assume they keep temps lower to curb aggression.
I always keep mine on the high side, so my fish are quite active.


----------

